
Why it is not a ‘failure’ to leave academia - IFPNews
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-05838-y
======
orionblastar
Sometimes experience is the better teacher. I worked with a lot of
programmers, some more talented than I am, and they dropped out of college or
didn't go to college and learned by book or experience.

Anyone remember when the word Hacker used to stand for an amateur who didn't
take classes but hacked away at the code and even learned how to do things
college does not teach. Like double hires mode on the Apple // or speeding up
the 1541 drive on the Commodore 64 by turning the display off or letting it
randomize the color bars of the boarders.

